# Jump to top of page button



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Recently I've posted a bit on another forum that looks like it runs the same software. On this other forum, when browsing on my phone you get a thin bar that appears at the bottom of the screen after you've scrolled down that lets users quickly jump back to the top of the page. I find this useful for quickly getting to the notificatins button, unread content button, or to browse to a different section.

I'm guessing this is probably a feature that would just need to be enabled here?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Recently I've posted a bit on another forum that looks like it runs the same software. On this other forum, when browsing on my phone you get a thin bar that appears at the bottom of the screen after you've scrolled down that lets users quickly jump back to the top of the page. I find this useful for quickly getting to the notificatins button, unread content button, or to browse to a different section.
> 
> I'm guessing this is probably a feature that would just need to be enabled here?


 How about a mobile version of this site rather than same desktop version on the mobile?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> How about a mobile version of this site rather than same desktop version on the mobile?


 The usual answer, which I actually agree with, is there is no need for one. Or rather, I'd use Tapatalk if I could due to being able to get notifications for multiple forums, but I don't see what a dedicated mobile app for this site could add?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Recently I've posted a bit on another forum that looks like it runs the same software. On this other forum, when browsing on my phone you get a thin bar that appears at the bottom of the screen after you've scrolled down that lets users quickly jump back to the top of the page. I find this useful for quickly getting to the notificatins button, unread content button, or to browse to a different section.
> 
> I'm guessing this is probably a feature that would just need to be enabled here?


 I know the other forum you're on and to answer to your questions there , no , you dont always need a top coat if your nails are not that fragile

x


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

anna1 said:


> I know the other forum you're on and to answer to your questions there , no , you dont always need a top coat if your nails are not that fragile
> 
> x


 As it happens I did buy some clear nail polish recently  . I'm sticking to the story that it was for my car though...


----------

